# OK This has got to stop - Unbearable



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

Ok listen not to be a sick bastard but I need some help.

My gas is out of control.  Seriously, it makes me want to vomit. I have never in my life smelled shit so foul.  I almost made my buddies throw up the other night and they all agreed they never smelled something so bad in their entire life.  It has even started ruining my dress pants...the smell just infuses and they stink for days.  I am worried my intestines and colon are rotting.  

I drink tons of egg whites, oatmeal, red meat, pork, rice.  Typically shit we all eat.

Has anyone dealt with this before? What did you do?  Pills, colon cleanse what?  I need some help here fellas.


----------



## mistah187 (May 29, 2013)

Yup u need s cleanse my man.  Rotten sewage smell? Usually when I k ow its time cor a good colon clense.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 29, 2013)

how about those b no gas pills. I have horrible gas sometimes but this sounds serious. I am wondering if maybe you should seek medical advice brother.  also you may be intolerant to something IE dairy grain would be the two major ones. I would cut out dairy for a week or two see if it improves if not  try the  other for a few weeks . If stil nothing hit up the doc .


----------



## losieloos (May 29, 2013)

Yeah clense your stomach. Eat a lot of apples and drink a lot of water for the whole day that's how typically do it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2013)

A probiotic would likely help.  But stop drinking egg whites. Cook them.


----------



## RISE (May 29, 2013)

I like your location in relation to this topic


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

Ok I am going to try all the above suggestions.  Not so keen on someone sticking a tube up my ass but hey who knows...I am open to anything at this point.   Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> Yup u need s cleanse my man.  Rotten sewage smell? Usually when I k ow its time cor a good colon clense.



Yep I agree with Mistah. I good colon cleanse will take care of that.  A 14 day cleanse should do it. Not trying to scare you  or anything but you could have worms or something like that if its as bad as you say it is.


----------



## mistah187 (May 29, 2013)

Just get some colon clense pills. Leave the tube up the ass for later. Carefull though ive done some that are pretty aggressive and I would only habe about 30 sec to get to a toilet.


----------



## ken Sass (May 29, 2013)

mine smell like roses


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

Worms.  Shit are you serious?  I also can tell I am not digesting my food properly because I will be burping up a meal 6 hours later.

Ok cleanse, probiotic, cut dairy, and cook eggs.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 29, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Worms.  Shit are you serious?  I also can tell I am not digesting my food properly because I will be burping up a meal 6 hours later.
> 
> Ok cleanse, probiotic, cut dairy, and cook eggs.




From someone that knows just about everything there is to know about the shit chute... (not as much as Ken but close)..   You're on the right track.

I have ulcerative colitis (similar to chrons disease).  and from time to time have to "restart" my digestive tract.   The best way I have found is the following.


Homemade laxative drink 16oz:
  2 teaspoon Epsom salts
  1 teaspoon Cayanne powder
  1/2 cup prune juice
  warm water

 chug it first thing in the am, and plug a couple glycerine suppositories at this time also.  (allow yourself at least an hour or more time in the morning)

do this for a week straight (or as long as you can tollerate it).  This kinda sets the shit clock also, and you'll find that you shit pretty much the same time every morning after this.

-Make sure you have probiotics on hand, and take them before your first meal (after the morning shit)
-Add tbsp of metamucil to full glass of aloe juice.  Drink this 3 times a day.  (this calms any inflammation down that can be caused from the added fiber)
-slowly start tapering down the metamucil after a week.
-always a gallon of water a day, add a pinch of sea salt to keep your electrolytes normal - you can easily dehydrate yourself shitting this much.


A lot of people will look at this and say "this guys nuts..  that's a lot of work.."  but its really not a big hassle.. and it works better/faster than anything you could ever do.   Eat clean for a few weeks, greek yogurts.. cottage cheese, and fruits and veggies.. at least twice a day. 

When everything is normal again, then slowly start introducing dairy, then grains,.. then fast food (if you eat it).   listen to your body during this time and you will find the culprit.



Best Shits to you,
-Sam


----------



## Georgia (May 29, 2013)




----------



## bronco (May 29, 2013)

I'd be willing to bet its mostly the egg whites causing it


----------



## Jada (May 29, 2013)

Buy some fiber(husk) from vitamin shoppe or gnc, that will clean u out!


----------



## Dtownry (May 29, 2013)

samcooke said:


> From someone that knows just about everything there is to know about the shit chute... (not as much as Ken but close)..   You're on the right track.
> 
> I have ulcerative colitis (similar to chrons disease).  and from time to time have to "restart" my digestive tract.   The best way I have found is the following.
> 
> ...




Thank you for this thorough post brother, I sincerely appreciate it.

Now, if I was to do this how do I keep eating per my diet program and continue to train?  Can I still eat meat on this?  Do you suggest cut out red meat and just eat chicken and fish along with the yogurts, fruits and veggies?


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 29, 2013)

Just eat clean - as close to the paleo diet as possible.   Even if you don't meet your caloric requirements while cleansing, it's not the end of the world you will bounce right back and be able to digest foods properly. 

My guess is that right now you may ingesting your caloric requirements, but probably not digesting them all.

When I have a flare up I can be eating 6k+ a day and actually losing weight.  All the food in the world don't mean shit unless your body is properly digesting it.   Try it and see, you may be surprised to see gains from fewer calories


----------

